# Controindicazioni vaccino con sintomi influenzali



## LukeLike (21 Ottobre 2021)

Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


Probabilmente è meglio rimandare ma chiedi al tuo medico curante. E fai anche un tampone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


Dovresti sentire il tuo medico curante.
Che io sappia però non dovrebbero esserci problemi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


Se hai febbre sarebbe meglio rimandare la vaccinazione. Seconda cosa forse dovresti fare un tampone per escludere che tu abbia il COVID. Comunque chiama il tuo medico di base e chiedi a lui, in ogni caso non ti presentare direttamente alla vaccinazione senza averlo prima interpellato


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


Questi potrebbero essere proprio i sintomi del Covid, dillo al tuo medico che ti farà fare un tampone cosi nel caso seguirai la giusta procedura.
In bocca la lupo!


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


Nel foglio che firmi prima di fare il vaccino devi dichiarare se hai sintomi influenzali. Poi se hai anche un po di febbre non te lo fanno di sicuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?


Ci sarà un medico dove vai a vaccinarti, o no?


----------



## LukeLike (21 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un medico dove vai a vaccinarti, o no?


Sì ma non volevo rivolgermi direttamente a loro perché so che non mi farebbero accostare a quella farmacia neppure se sapessero soltanto che ho un piccolo mal di testa.

Grazie a tutti gli altri, proverò a sentire il medico curante e nel caso a fare un tampone.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sì ma non volevo rivolgermi direttamente a loro perché so che non mi farebbero accostare a quella farmacia neppure se sapessero soltanto che ho un piccolo mal di testa.
> 
> Grazie a tutti gli altri, proverò a sentire il medico curante e nel caso a fare un tampone.


Il tuo medico curante devi sentirlo assolutamente, ovvio.
Ah ecco, ti vaccini in farmacia.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiornamento: ho sentito il medico curante e mi ha consigliato di rimandare assolutamente la vaccinazione. Per quanto riguarda il tampone, mi ha suggerito di aspettare ancora un po' e di farlo nel caso in cui la sintomatologia persistesse.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: ho sentito il medico curante e mi ha consigliato di rimandare assolutamente la vaccinazione. Per quanto riguarda il tampone, mi ha suggerito di aspettare ancora un po' e di farlo nel caso in cui la sintomatologia persistesse.


Quanto tempo è passato dalla prima dose ? Io ti consiglio di fare il tampone perché se è positivo non dovrai più fare la seconda dose e il tuo ciclo vaccinale si conclude così.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Ottobre 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Quanto tempo è passato dalla prima dose ? Io ti consiglio di fare il tampone perché se è positivo non dovrai più fare la seconda dose e il tuo ciclo vaccinale si conclude così.


Sono passate precisamente 3 settimane!

Piccola nota di colore: ho contattato anche la farmacia per vedere loro cosa mi avrebbero risposto. Ho spiegato tutti i sintomi che ho e ho chiesto se non fosse il caso di rinviare la vaccinazione. Mi hanno risposto "come vuole"...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Ottobre 2021)

Se sono passate 3 settimane ti consiglio fortemente il tampone, perché se sei positivo non devi più fare la seconda dose, e anche perché è meglio saperlo in modo da tutelare le persone che sono a contatto con te. Se invece è una banale influenza procederai con la seconda dose quando starai meglio. La farmacia invece no comment…


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sono passate precisamente 3 settimane!
> 
> Piccola nota di colore: ho contattato anche la farmacia per vedere loro cosa mi avrebbero risposto. Ho spiegato tutti i sintomi che ho e ho chiesto se non fosse il caso di rinviare la vaccinazione. *Mi hanno risposto "come vuole"...*


Ma che razza di risposta è?
Drammatico.

Intanto è iniziata una fase di studio con pfizer per capire se si può procedere con la vaccinazione dei bambini-ragazzi tra i 5-12 anni.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

Io ho avuto tutti i sintomi dell'influenza, e del Covid, una settimana dopo la seconda dose. Ho fatto anche un tampone, risultato negativo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: ho sentito il medico curante e mi ha consigliato di rimandare assolutamente la vaccinazione. Per quanto riguarda il tampone, mi ha suggerito di aspettare ancora un po' e di farlo nel caso in cui la sintomatologia persistesse.


e ti conviene si rimandare. Tanto ora non c'è tanta fila per farlo quindi non aspetterai molto. 
Per il tampone, io lo farei. Almeno sei più tranquillo anche per la tua famiglia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto tutti i sintomi dell'influenza, e del Covid, una settimana dopo la seconda dose. Ho fatto anche un tampone, risultato negativo.


io ho preso febbre e raffreddore dal bambino ( che l'ha preso all asilo ) ma anche io negativo al tampone. 
Ma hai perso anche il senso dei gusto ?


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho preso febbre e raffreddore dal bambino ( che l'ha preso all asilo ) ma anche io negativo al tampone.
> Ma hai perso anche il senso dei gusto ?


Assolutamente. Ho perso gusto, olfatto, principio di tosse, saturazione a 95% (Ho sempre il 100% ) più raffreddore e mal di gola. Ed era metà luglio. Mai ammalato in estate.

Comunque i sintomi forti sono durati poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ho perso gusto, olfatto, principio di tosse, saturazione a 95% (Ho sempre il 100% ) più raffreddore e mal di gola. Ed era metà luglio. Mai ammalato in estate.
> 
> Comunque i sintomi forti sono durati poco.


a quindi covid 100% :O
Con tampone negativo.. incredibile.


----------



## Marilson (21 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia la sezione adatta, ho fatto un giro per il web ma ho trovato poco o nulla a riguardo. Il mio problema è che oggi dovrei fare la seconda dose del vaccino, ma da un paio di giorni ho alcuni sintomi influenzali (raffreddore, mal di gola, tosse, affaticamento, mal di testa, brividi e un piccolo accenno di febbre). Posso ugualmente sostenere il vaccino o mi tocca rinviare? Ci sono delle controindicazioni che voi sappiate?



qui in UK non avresti fatto la seconda dose. Se hai sintomi influenzali non dovresti nemmeno recarti al centro vaccinale ma fare un tampone per capire cos'e' innanzitutto. Anche fosse un altro virus (raffreddore, influenza) sicuramente non sarebbe consigliato fare la seconda dose. Tieni presente che in Italia si usano le 3 settimane di differenza tra 1 e 2, qui fino a 3 mesi.. non ti cambia nulla tranquillo. In ogni caso, devi chiedere al tuo medico curante non a Milan World!


----------



## Marilson (21 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a quindi covid 100% :O
> Con tampone negativo.. incredibile.


i falsi negativi purtroppo esistono e sono un problema. Qui un laboratorio non accreditato ha fatto 45mila tamponi falsi negativi ed e' successo un casino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i falsi negativi purtroppo esistono e sono un problema. Qui un laboratorio non accreditato ha fatto 45mila tamponi falsi negativi ed e' successo un casino.


immagino il disastro :O


----------



## Marilson (21 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> immagino il disastro :O


in realta' frega poco, siamo al tana liberi tutti qui. Il Regno Unito e' ormai nel 2019. Niente green pass obbligatorio, niente maschere al chiuso, nessun distanziamento. Pub, ristoranti, stadi, cinema tutto pieno.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in realta' frega poco, siamo al tana liberi tutti qui. Il Regno Unito e' ormai nel 2019. Niente green pass obbligatorio, niente maschere al chiuso, nessun distanziamento. Pub, ristoranti, stadi, cinema tutto pieno.


Godo nel sentirlo. Beati voi.


----------

